# Musing on Bioshock Infinite



## Erekose (Apr 6, 2013)

As I really enjoyed Bioshock and Bioshock 2, I've started playing Bioshock Infinite. Only a little way into the game but my sense is that, despite plasmids being renamed vigors, it's very similar in tone but oddly while ammunition and salts appear to be expended much more quickly than in the previous versions it feels easier!?!

Has anyone else had a similar impression?


----------



## jonesy (Apr 7, 2013)

No spoilers, but just wait until you get to the end. It will blow your mind. And it does get harder closer to the end.


----------



## Erekose (Apr 7, 2013)

jonesy said:


> No spoilers, but just wait until you get to the end. It will blow your mind. And it does get harder closer to the end.




Good - looking forward to it


----------



## jonesy (Apr 7, 2013)

If anything, Infinite has a gentler difficulty curve. I could also say the same when comparing the Bioshock games to System Shock. System Shock 1 and 2 had an extremely steep difficulty curve, where you get immediately thrown into trouble. That's not necessarily better or worse, it's just how it is.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 11, 2013)

Now I've got "Will the Circle be Unbroken" on an infinite (ha ha) loop in my head. Great game.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (Apr 12, 2013)

Why do I keep thinking of the song, "I'm My Own Grandpaw"?


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 12, 2013)

I just "finished" [original] _Bioshock_ a couple of weeks ago. I've owned the game for a few years, but its sound wouldn't work on my computer for some reason. I decided to try again recently and managed to get the sound to work.

I played up to the start of the end run and gave up, not caring to go through the trouble of truly finishing it. The game was just too complicated for my fun. I loved and enjoyed the game's story, the setting, and all that, but the management of all the various powers and improvements and such, (on top of the weapons and ammunition), just proved overwhelming. Really, there's a lot of resource management in that game -- it gets to be like playing a D&D wizard as he levels up. All while "running and gunning" like an FPS.

I've heard a lot of good about _Bioshock Infinite_, but tell me, is it a resource management nightmare like the original?

Bullgrit


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2013)

Resource management? No, not at all. You collect powers, and you can choose any two at a time to be hotkeyed. So, like, you can shoot fire and send a swarm of crows, or you can mind control and create a shield. It's fairly easy to switch those out, and it's mostly preference to decide which you'd rather use.

If you are a gun hoarder, sure, finding the right ammo can be hard, but people drop guns so readily that you can just kill a guy, grab his weapon, and have fun figuring out how to use it. You can only carry two guns at a time, so it motivates you to just grab whatever's handy and keep fighting.

The one aspect of the game that I _loathe_ is that you always feel like you need to grab every item from every container and dead body ever. It gets in the way of storytelling, because when you should be rushing, you instead take a minute to poke around in trashcans and, like, eat pineapples out of dead women's purses. It's dumb.

The thing is, you don't have to do any of that. Upgrading your gear isn't that critical. Just loot dead bodies and grab obvious health and 'mana' potions, and you'll be fine. Plus, the game will go a lot faster, and you won't end up being this guy:


----------



## Erekose (Apr 22, 2013)

Interesting ending - very cinematic! However, I have to say that while I enjoyed the game a great deal I feel less compelled to play through it again than I did BioShock and Bioshock 2.


----------



## glenrm (Apr 23, 2013)

I get the sense that it is easier too, but I feel that part of that is they want you to enjoy the story no matter what your gaming abilities are.  I am playing on medium level of difficulty and still occasionally die.


----------

